# Remete D. László meghívója vendégségbe!



## Remete D. László (2013 Június 28)

Meghívó!
Kedves canadahun látogatók!
Itt fedeztem fel Megtalállak jelige érdeklődését az adamobooks.hu felületén forgalmazott "Szerelmek" című E-könyvem iránt. Először büszke lettem magamra: – Nicsak, valaki keresi a munkámat! – Azután kissé zokon vettem, hogy nem ott keresi, ahol árusítják. Később tovább gondoltam a dolgot, és rájöttem, hogy nem annyira a pár száz forintnyi bevétel érdekel, amitől így elesek, hanem az, hogy a munkám után járó népszerűségből nem kapok semmit. Ezért most, mielőtt a meghívómat pontosan előterjesztem, ajánlok egy üzletet.
Ha az Adamobookstól a következő 15 napban öt további példány elfogy az általam jegyzett, és a Megtalállak által kutatott kötetből öt darab, akkor megosztom a canadahun tagságával a hasonló témakörben írott dupla regényemet, a "Páternosztert" és a "Leáll a gépet". Mind a két regény népszerű olvasmány volt, míg egy bizonyos oldalon ingyenes hozzáférést engedélyeztem a regényekhez. 
Az üzlet célja nem a pénzszerzés, hiszen az adamobooks.hu honlapjáról 400 Ft-ért letölthető "Szerelmek" alig jelent bevételt, viszont jól mutat a statisztikában akkor, amikor egyéb kézirataimmal a kiadókat űzöm más könyveim megjelenése miatt. Az igazi megjelenés ugyanis nem E-könyv, hanem papír kiadás. Ahhoz, hogy az ember a kiadókhoz bekopogtasson, valamilyen eredményt kell felmutatni, viszont amíg nincs kiadott könyvem, miféle eredményt mutathatnék fel? A Szerelmek című kötet az Adamobooks oldalán jelenleg a 26. helyen áll a top100-ban. Ha további öt kötet elfogy, minden valószínűség szerint előrébb léphetek a listán, és egy jobb eredménnyel könnyebb megostromolnom a szerkesztőségeket.
Az ajánlatom július 15.-én éjfélig él, és a fogyást természetesen bármikor leolvashatom a szerzői felületről.
Az ajánlattól függetlenül mindenkit szeretettel várok a http://demetermese.blogspot.hu/ oldalra vendégségbe. Az oldalra jelenleg hetente egy új fejezetet töltök fel az „Ezeréves őrszolgálat – Ösvény az időben” című Scifi regényemből, és ha véget ér az első regény, következik újabb sci-fi vagy krimi. Kéthetente egy új SF elbeszélést is feltöltök, ezek olvasásához mindenkit szeretettel várok. Ezeken felül, mivel látom, hogy itt keletje van a hangos novelláknak, felajánlom két hangos változatban is elkészült novellámnak a felvételét a canadahun oldal látogatóinak, mihelyt megtalálom, hová töltsem fel.
Tisztelettel!
Demeter Attila, alias Remete D. László


----------



## Remete D. László (2013 Június 30)

Egy példány már fogyott. Tisztelettel várom a folytatást!


----------



## Remete D. László (2013 Július 1)

Készítettem egy kis bemutatót a regényhez, amelyik a demetermese.blogspot.hu oldalon olvasható. Az ötödik fejezetet töltöttem fel tegnap.


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Július 11)

Ha akkora elony a kiadoknal az 5 letoltes, akkor miert nem szansz ra te 2000 Forintot?


----------



## Remete D. László (2013 Július 13)

Mit értesz azalatt, hogy "ekkora" ?
Ha pénzt szánok rá az számomra csalás, és ráadásul veszteség. Gondolom egy olyan oldalon, ahol mások a valóban jogos díjat sem fizetik meg nekem, ezt a kérdést nem ildomos feltenni. Mellesleg korrekt üzleti ajánlatot tettem, és nem ajándékot kértem. Én adtam volna, de ezért minimális ellenszolgáltatást vártam. Az üzlet ilyen. felajánljuk a portékát, és vagy kell, vagy nem. Visszakérdezni eléggé felesleges. Ingyen letölteni persze praktikusabb, de nem szép.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 17)

Itt azert te is ingyen reklamozol....


----------

